# My two inch boring head project



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 31, 2019)

Finished my boring head last nite, and am quite happy
with it. The plans for it came from a post I found on this site, I think.
Thanks to who ever posted it as I can;t exactly remember who posted or where I
found it,  ( late nite web surfin )


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice job.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you.....................


----------



## tweinke (Jan 31, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 31, 2019)

tweinke said:


> Beautiful work!



Thanks....................


----------



## Rootpass (Feb 1, 2019)

That’s beautiful. I love a post that starts with “I finished.....”. I wish I had more!


----------



## tjb (Feb 1, 2019)

Very nice.  Can you re-post the plans here?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks Rootpass and tjb I will attempt to post the plans.....................


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 1, 2019)

Here ya go  ....................  WOW !! I figgerd out how ta do dat without askin the wiffle  !!!!..........
I made some changes to the original plans to suit my wants and will answer questions if needed just shoot
me a PM, have at it, and post pics of yours ......................


----------



## tjb (Feb 2, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Here ya go  ....................  WOW !! I figgerd out how ta do dat without askin the wiffle  !!!!..........
> I made some changes to the original plans to suit my wants and will answer questions if needed just shoot
> me a PM, have at it, and post pics of yours ......................


Thanks!


----------

